# Skin Mount or Replica???



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My posting of recent fish pics has stirred up some debate over the use of replicas instead the real fish in a skin mount. Many are arguing that replicas look too "fake". OK, here's 4 fish, which ones are replica and which are skin mount? Shane, you already know so shut yer pie hole.


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

if i could guess id say all were replicas, but if done right(just like those) replicasm are the way to go


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say #3 is a skin mount.. ?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

cajun1977 said:


> if i could guess id say all were replicas, but if done right(just like those) replicasm are the way to go


A "replicasm" is what Tex's clients have upon taking delivery.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I would say number 4 is the skin mount.

I am looking to get a replica mount done and I was wondering what your prices are. Could you PM me thanks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

They all look like replicas to me.

If any of them are skin mounts, I'd say the last one, but there are a few things throwing me off. I don't know what I'm talking about though.

Don't take it personally though, Tex. Your artistry is incredible.

I bet you could make some great lures (minnow plugs).


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez Tex, you are no fun, I want to play too! I will say this, fake or cast fins, and plastic heads make it harder to pick the real ones. You know I prefer real skin and real heads...a close second is a cast of the actual head and fins, which Tex has been known to do. Nonetheless you do great work.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > cajun1977 said:
> ...


   Wow Fishy Trishy, I had no idea I had that effect on you! Was it good for you?


----------



## RynoUT (Feb 16, 2008)

Fake, skin, skin, fake...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

RynoUT said:


> Fake, skin, skin, fake...


Ditto- replica, skin, skin, replica
Tex pm me with the answer


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

...Or just tell us.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Can I interject one of my personal issues here. It would be nice to see the original fish with the mounted fish.....like I said sometimes it is not so easy to make a replica "look" exactly like the original.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

DocEsox said:


> Can I interject one of my personal issues here. It would be nice to see the original fish with the mounted fish.....like I said sometimes it is not so easy to make a replica "look" exactly like the original.


I hear ya Doc, This recent Steelhead hen is the only one I still have a picture of so I'll let you judge how I did replicating this fish. 

*The Fish*









*The Replica*









As for the answers to the other four fish.

Skin
Replica
Replica
Skin

Fooled most of ya.  _(O)_


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You know I am all about skin baby.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You tricked me, good work Tex! What is the process for doing a replica? You just need a few dimensions and a pic? As a percentage, what is the price difference between the two? I assume that the replica is more work for you??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> You tricked me, good work Tex! What is the process for doing a replica? You just need a few dimensions and a pic? As a percentage, what is the price difference between the two? I assume that the replica is more work for you??


Quite the opposite. Skins are *way* more work. That's why I'm not doing them any more. People expect to pay less, and I charge more. The hours that go into a skin mount, (when done right) far exceed the hours I spend on a replica. Most the replicas I get are almost ready to paint, very little prep work.


----------

